# DEF at the pump



## CTD Lineman (Nov 18, 2014)

this is probably a stupid question but when you buy def at the pump does the pump fit down into the neck of our tank?:question:


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes special nozzle even for semi trucks. There is some kind of maget in the neck to make the pump work.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

CTD Lineman said:


> this is probably a stupid question but when you buy def at the pump does the pump fit down into the neck of our tank?:question:


DEF = ? Do mean does the nozzle fit down the neck of the tank?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

If you buy a 2.5 gallon jug from gm, you can fill the empty bottle so you don't have to go out of your way to find a def pump. Felt like throwing that out there


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes it a tapered down nozzle a standard fitting for all def tanks.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Here is the standard def nozzle us wide. Not sure if they will pump just to fill a jug. Must be inserted in the neck to make it work. Something about magnet ativated


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Ebay has the magnetic adaptor for 14.00 to fill containers


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Believe it or not I tried to buy DEF at the pump once and it had the over-sized diesel truck nozzle on it. It wouldn't fit! I never saw another one like it before, they were all smaller like shown.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I'd say some one drove off with the nozzle still in the tank and the truck stop replaced it with a standard diesel nozzle which at that point its totally useless. Semis have the same nozzle opening as the cars and its magnetic. The only semi that has a large opening is a earlier Volvo and the truck stop has a mag adaptor at the fuel desk


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah i was baffled lol


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The Iowa/Wisconsin Stations Kwik Trip and Kwik Star some locations have DEF at the pump. Luckily they have a box you can check when searching for fuel to find stations that have DEF. In my area I would have to drive 50 miles to find a DEF station! https://www.kwiktrip.com/Locations


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

spacedout said:


> The Iowa/Wisconsin Stations Kwik Trip and Kwik Star some locations have DEF at the pump. Luckily they have a box you can check when searching for fuel to find stations that have DEF. In my area I would have to drive 50 miles to find a DEF station! https://www.kwiktrip.com/Locations


Speedway as well


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Here is the neck on my semi truck DEF tank in case anybody fears the truck stop. It is a US standard opening. So yes the truck stop nozzle will fit the car and its a lot cheaper than containers


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

do our tanks in the car have the magnet inside to allow this to work I know the semis do thought id ask


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I would say yes because if you fill a jug you would need to get the magnetic jug adaptor on eBay for the pump to work. I think the magnet is encased in the wide part if the neck


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Found this and thought is was interesting. 

[h=2]What is the shelf life of Diesel Exhaust Fluid (DEF)?[/h] Diesel Exhaust Fluid (DEF) has a shelf life of two years. However, this can be reduced if the fluid is exposed to direct sunlight or if the temperature of the DEF remains above 86°F (30°C) for sustained periods. All DEF packaging should be labeled with an expiry date. If you have DEF that it beyond its expiry date, contact the supplier for advice, or dilute it with water in a ratio of 1:10 and use it on your lawn!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The low shelf life is the reason I would never buy a jug of packaged DEF. Just keep the tank full by finding local stores with it at the pump. It's not like you can't go 7500+ miles between top offs.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

spacedout said:


> The low shelf life is the reason I would never buy a jug of packaged DEF. Just keep the tank full by finding local stores with it at the pump. It's not like you can't go 7500+ miles between top offs.


I don't plan on adding any DEF to my tank until it tells me. Going to see how long that will take. Depending on my driving, it might be a couple months and I want to keep fresh DEF in there if possible. My driving style I feel doesn't warrant topping it off every oil change.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I never checked to see if the DEF I use has an expiration date printed on it. I will have to do that next time I buy some.


----------



## KarlZap (Jun 30, 2015)

DEF at the pump around $2/gallon, In the jug around $15/gallon.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

KarlZap said:


> DEF at the pump around $2/gallon, In the jug around $15/gallon.


2.5g jug is $5/gallon


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

A 2.5 gallon jug from the dealership is $25 in Canada.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I forgot to post that on Thursday this week I refilled my DEF tank at the pump. 

My DIC said that I was at 29%. The pump stopped at about 13 litres but I keep giving it and got 16 litres in. It's been a year and 16,600 miles since I last filled the DEF tank. So my consumption is about one litre per thousand miles. 

I watched my DIC and it updated the DEF level from 29% to OK in about one minute of driving.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> I forgot to post that on Thursday this week I refilled my DEF tank at the pump.
> 
> My DIC said that I was at 29%. The pump stopped at about 13 litres but I keep giving it and got 16 litres in. It's been a year and 16,600 miles since I last filled the DEF tank. So my consumption is about one litre per thousand miles.
> 
> I watched my DIC and it updated the DEF level from 29% to OK in about one minute of driving.


Not bad, it's great that the fluid lasts so long. I've never seen a DEF fluid pump around here in Ontario, Canada (even at the highway truck stops). Maybe I just wasn't looking hard enough. I'm stuck with using the jugs for now I suppose. My local truck shop sells them in very large containers though that are about the same size as the tank in the Cruze.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The DEF pumps are reasonably widespread. I have no doubt that you can find them on 400 series highways. But as with any truck stop, the pumps are pretty grimy. Rubber gloves FTW.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> The DEF pumps are reasonably widespread. I have no doubt that you can find them on 400 series highways. But as with any truck stop, the pumps are pretty grimy. Rubber gloves FTW.


Yes, for sure. I find even at the station I use in the city, the diesel pump handle is usually oily and the ground around it is very stained with spilled fuel. I have a rag in my trunk to grab the nozzle with.


----------

